
The Lemon Parser Generator - ColinWright
http://www.hwaci.com/sw/lemon/lemon.html
======
lignuist
An example:

<http://freecode.com/articles/lemon-parser-generator-tutorial>

Lemon looks nice. Personally I prefer ANTLR (which totally rocks):

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANTLR>

------
itaborai83
The creator of Lemon is Richard Hipp, the same guy behind Fossil, SQLite and
(the probably now defunct) UnQL

